# I goes



## Aramis

Just to avoid Elgarian situation when geezers wonder if he died or was kidnapped by Putin or something else I'm leaving a short note to inform all who care that I goes ie. leave the forum. Reasons are treasons. Bla bla. Don't really want to elaborate on it. I leave because The Grail will be angry with me if I stay longer!

(users have been clinging desperately; finally they lose their strength and sink into the arms of the women; Aramis leaves with them and hurries over to the river bank)

And since as I leave I no longer must bother myself to be polite and not get banned, then I will perform something nasty for good bye.

Hmmm.

I'll send a link to some really digusting porn movie. Here you go:

[link removed]


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

:lol:

Why you leaving? I guess you are already gone by now. There is probaby 10 seconds left before this thread disappears.


After a few minutes of investigating, I guess it must be because of your post about member Elgarian, which I found very funny.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Ill miss your humour and the influx of polish music.


----------



## mamascarlatti

He's been getting as mad as a March hare recently.


----------



## starry

Sometimes it's good to have a little break from a forum if you are getting tired of some things, then you come back recharged. 

Ah I'm past a 1000 posts, shame I missed that.


----------



## the_emptier

it's completely sad that people rage quit on even a classical, i've been apart of forums consisting of mostly metal/hard rock fans and it gets hilarious over there and I myself have even taken myself out of the fro...but seriously?


----------



## starry

MirrorImage did the same thing and came back the same night, don't know if that thread is still here.


----------



## RBrittain

starry said:


> MirrorImage did the same thing and came back the same night, don't know if that thread is still here.


Really? He made a slightly mad, cryptic leaving post and linked to a 'disgusting porn movie' at the end?

I think Aramis has made his position untenable with this post and can't see him coming back any time soon, even if he isn't banned (which I'm expecting he will be, because he's basically asked for it).


----------



## starry

Yeh I didn't say he would be back soon or maybe at all, just that leaving posts have been seen before. He did give as a reason that it was so nobody would speculate though.


----------



## jurianbai

actually it is SHE.

but, yeah, why you leave? you are quite my favorite here, and don't u want to talk about some obscure composer any more?


----------



## emiellucifuge

I think he voted SHE as a joke, weve seen photographic evidence that he is male, including his past profile picture.


----------



## jurianbai

:lol::lol::lol:

what an upset!


----------



## mamascarlatti

jurianbai said:


> actually it is SHE.


No it's not, he was lying. You just have to read his frequent references to male genitalia as a source of potency to know that he is male.

Edit: oops, you know that already. teach me to read to the end of the thread before posting.


----------



## Art Rock

Too bad. He introduced me to Karlowicz, a great find.


----------



## Almaviva

Oh, OK, I see. I had just posted in another thread my hope that he'd be back - I thought he had misbehaved and had been temporarily banned, but I didn't know that he asked for it as a way of leaving for good.

Too bad. Aramis was a funny, colorful, intelligent poster. Risqué, of course, but entertaining. I'll miss him. I hope he reconsiders at some point.

Damn... that's two posters I liked and were active in the Opera forum who suddenly disappeared... At least Aramis left us a farewell note... even though it was a twisted one. But I do prefer to know what happened, Elgarian's disappearance was a lot more traumatic.


----------



## Lipatti

Reading Aramis' posts, I can't help wondering if he's really that twisted in real life, or if he's just putting on an act? His posts are poignant and entertaining to read, but I don't know how much fun it would've been to have a similar discussion with him face to face...


----------



## Wicked_one

Same here with introducing to Karlowicz. Interesting indeed,yes.

Then again, if this was his decision of leaving all this forum thing all behind, good. Yes, interesting posts, lovely humor and very classy composers that he shared with us... But he's gone. Good bye and good riddance. 

More than that, such an inappropriate way to say "bye" to all these people who call you fun or interesting or maybe friend. Those are not good manners at all. Miss that? Never.

Apparently, it's true when they say that popularity hits the charts when one person is gone (cyber suicide as someone pointed out... or something like that).


----------



## starry

Well Karlowicz was always out there, as with any music it's up for people to go out there and find it.

As for comparing the internet and how people are IRL (that's 'in real life' in internet speak)....I think people are probably more extrovert on the internet than in real life, we have less inhibitions.

I like to refrain too much from commenting on people personally on the internet, and that goes for me talking about myself too. We don't really know people fully, we simply share a common interest. And that's ok, I think we should just enjoy that and not expect too much more.


----------



## Rasa

It's the internet. Nobody cares.


----------



## emiellucifuge

I dont think thats entirely true ^


----------



## sospiro

Rasa said:


> It's the internet. Nobody cares.


Many people don't care but I've *made friends* with people on the internet & then gone on to meet them in person & now they're real friends. And we do care about each other.


----------



## tdc

I care! I would surmise that most people care more than they'd often admit.


----------



## Ukko

Almaviva said:


> Damn... that's two posters I liked and were active in the Opera forum who suddenly disappeared... At least Aramis left us a farewell note... even though it was a twisted one. But I do prefer to know what happened, Elgarian's disappearance was a lot more traumatic.


I think it's the opera connection. That stuff is not good for mental health.


----------



## jhar26

Hilltroll72 said:


> I think it's the opera connection. That stuff is not good for mental health.


Yeah, but mental health is so overrated. It's the eccentrics that make life interesting.


----------



## Almaviva

Wicked_one said:


> Apparently, it's true when they say that *popularity hits the charts when one person is gone* (cyber suicide as someone pointed out... or something like that).


I can only speak for myself, but my saying that he was an interesting poster far precedes what happened. I have repeated it many times in other discussions, when people complained of him.


----------



## Ukko

Lipatti said:


> Reading Aramis' posts, I can't help wondering if he's really that twisted in real life, or if he's just putting on an act? His posts are poignant and entertaining to read, but I don't know how much fun it would've been to have a similar discussion with him face to face...


"Twisted"? Nah. The zig-zags and 3rd person excursions are mostly a writing style for whimsy. When actually _communicating_ the wording is direct. All that whimsy suggests a lagging interest in TC 'society'. The leave-taking post is pretty whimsical, eh?


----------



## graaf

He walked the thin line between shock humour and plain BS, too often falling into latter. Sure he was intelligent, but not as much as he was desperate to show. It is not hard to recognize that as an attention grabbing - and this immature departure shows it clearly (or, as he would paint it: "Look at me I'm leaving now! Look what have you done! Are you sorry? No? Well... you should be!"... vanishes into darkness with tears in his eyes). To his defense - he is young so it is quite understandable.

Unless he comes back incognito with an alternative account, which often happens when someone leaves in anger, he will, as all members once active here, be forgotten. Which is perfectly normal, life goes on, both online and offline. Internet is not that "srs bsns" after all, but we are prone to overlook that...


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Really?*



> Yeah, but mental health is so overrated. It's the eccentrics that make life interesting.


I really thought that being a bit different (I'm speaking about me) bothered you...you seem to be a very serious person....you were happy I was...

Martin, serious


----------



## mamascarlatti

sospiro said:


> Many people don't care but I've *made friends* with people on the internet & then gone on to meet them in person & now they're real friends. And we do care about each other.


I care. I've made friends here too. It seems to me that people who don't care on the internet probably lack empathy in person too.

Aramis seemed pretty angry most of the time. He made me laugh but he also made me angry and he repelled me some of the time.


----------



## starry

People can judge other people alot on the internet, but it isn't the same as real life in many ways. You can't see all the sides of somebody. 

As for appreciating people who are 'different' on the internet, well that depends on the person. I wouldn't just lump people into one group I would look at them as individuals.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*something else*

You can't see when somebody is smiling because is a bit a joke...You just read and you think the guy is serious...It happens to me...I'm scarely serious.

Martin


----------



## emiellucifuge

Yeah happened to me too in the top symphonies thread.

I think I scared Genoveva away there


----------



## Almaviva

graaf said:


> He walked the thin line between shock humour and plain BS, too often falling into latter. Sure he was intelligent, but not as much as he was desperate to show. It is not hard to recognize that as an attention grabbing - and this immature departure shows it clearly (or, as he would paint it: "Look at me I'm leaving now! Look what have you done! Are you sorry? No? Well... you should be!"... vanishes into darkness with tears in his eyes). To his defense - he is young so it is quite understandable.
> 
> Unless he comes back incognito with an alternative account, which often happens when someone leaves in anger, he will, as all members once active here, be forgotten. Which is perfectly normal, life goes on, both online and offline. Internet is not that "srs bsns" after all, but we are prone to overlook that...


I don't think he left in anger. My hypothesis is that he just lost interest.
See, the ban was *after* he had already left.
There was nothing that I know that might have caused him to be truly angry at anybody.
He had his confrontational style but seemed unphased by anybody trying to fight back.
And it wasn't just shock humor vs. plain BS. Sometimes there were _bona fide _contributions with interesting tips on valuable composers and works. Aramis wasn't useless. And he did add some spice to the board.
Anyway, you're right about the fact that like just about anybody who departs, he'll eventually be forgotten.


----------



## starry

He was probably just a bit impatient at some of the old topics being dragged up in threads time after time, I can be too sometimes a bit. You do get attention seekers on forums of course but even if he was he was funny, whereas many of those just aren't (to me anyway).


----------



## jflatter

Hilltroll72 said:


> I think it's the opera connection. That stuff is not good for mental health.


Damm I like opera and work with people with mental health issues. What does that make me?

I also thought Aramis would have backed me up with Kleiber-La Boheme in the opera DVD project.


----------



## Argus

Almaviva said:


> I don't think he left in anger. My hypothesis is that he just lost interest.
> See, the ban was *after* he had already left.
> There was nothing that I know that might have caused him to be truly angry at anybody.
> He had his confrontational style but seemed unphased by anybody trying to fight back.
> And it wasn't just shock humor vs. plain BS. Sometimes there were _bona fide _contributions with interesting tips on valuable composers and works. Aramis wasn't useless. And he did add some spice to the board.
> Anyway, you're right about the fact that like just about anybody who departs, he'll eventually be forgotten.


I think he needed the ban as a way of making sure he wasn't tempted to return. The guy was always in the Who's Online list whenever I looked and I think maybe decided he was wasting a bit too much of his time here. A bit like that part in Trainspotting when Ewan McGregor decides to get off heroin. Except opera is worse for you than heroin.



Hilltroll72 said:


> I think it's the opera connection. That stuff is not good for mental health.


Makes sense.



jflatter said:


> Damm I like opera and work with people with mental health issues. What does that make me?


Perfectly suited for the job?


----------



## joen_cph

> The guy was always in the Who's Online list whenever I looked and I think maybe decided he was wasting a bit too much of his time here.


- just my thoughts. I have no doubt that the decision to leave - if only temporarily - was heartfelt by then. I hope he will now experience Neo-like sky-diving and liberated karate bouncing, outside the former Matrix. Or that he might pop in rejuvenated and less coarse - though some of it also seemed to be a trait of a general Slavonic defaitism …


----------



## sospiro

Argus said:


> Except opera is worse for you than heroin.


Opera's got to be more addictive & your fix costs more.


----------



## bassClef

Too many drama queens on these boards.


----------



## Charon

Kind of unfortunate that he's gone. I found his posts very interesting. He has quite a unique sense of humour!


----------



## Aksel

sospiro said:


> Opera's got to be more addictive & your fix costs more.


At least opera is reusable, to some extent at least.


----------



## Wicked_one

bassClef said:


> Too many drama queens on these boards.


Thank you!


----------



## graaf

joen_cph said:


> though some of it also seemed to be a trait of a general Slavonic defaitism …


If it saves him from being cold, emotionless and rigid Scandinavian, then more power to him. 
Isn't it so easy to see why national prejudices are bad the same moment they are turned against you? :tiphat:
Peace


----------



## Xaltotun

Aramis was my favourite poster in TC. I've been quoting his line "There's no such thing as over the top romanticism" a lot. His departure will make me very sad. He was the master of absurd humor and riddles. At the same time, he took music very seriously and not seriously at all.


----------



## starry

But there *is* over the top romanticism.


----------



## Almaviva

graaf said:


> If it saves him from being cold, emotionless and rigid Scandinavian, then more power to him.
> *Isn't it so easy to see why national prejudices are bad the same moment they are turned against you?* :tiphat:
> Peace


It sure is. I hope you keep it in mind yourself when you feel tempted to post Anti-American statements like I've seen you doing...


----------



## joen_cph

> If it saves him from being cold, emotionless and rigid Scandinavian, then more power to him.
> Isn't it so easy to see why national prejudices are bad the same moment they are turned against you?
> Peace


Having travelled in Europe for about 3 years and brought up here I don´t find the characterization that extremely provocative; we are used to hearing it and sometimes there is a grain of truth in it.

Was actually trying "to clear the skies" a bit. But supposedly we can agree that Mr.Aramis didn´t exactly over-indulge into the political correctness thing ?


----------



## starry

I think stereotypes are used when people haven't got to know someone or don't even want to get to know them.


----------



## Ukko

starry said:


> I think stereotypes are used when people haven't got to know someone or don't even want to get to know them.


Sometimes. Many of Aramis' post read like he's a stereotypical Russian.

BTW it's _haven't gotten_.


----------



## starry

"In general, "have got" is the present perfect form of "to get" in UK English, while "have gotten" is the US English version."

That's a quote off the internet, and I'm not American.

I don't consider it that important anyway, but as you brought it up...


----------



## Delicious Manager

Hilltroll72 said:


> BTW it's _haven't gotten_.


This is never said in the UK. It USED to be, several hundred years ago, interestingly (obviously 'exported' to the New World by the pilgrim fathers). _*Haven't got *_is the only form you will find in British English (written and spoken).


----------



## Ukko

This 'have got' is an elision; a sloppy one. Many of these parings from meaning exist of course. They will eventually impair intellect to a functional level barely above inflected grunts. As a humanist, I am obligated to resist such degradations.


----------



## Almaviva

Hilltroll72 said:


> This 'have got' is an elision; a sloppy one. Many of these parings from meaning exist of course. They will eventually impair intellect to a functional level barely above inflected grunts. As a humanist, I am obligated to resist such degradations.


LOL, usually the Brits are the ones who bash us for imperfect English. Yeah, go get them, tiger!:tiphat:


----------



## sospiro

Almaviva said:


> LOL, usually the Brits are the ones who bash us for imperfect English. Yeah, go get them, tiger!:tiphat:


Guilty as charged. And the annoying thing is Delicious Manager is quite correct - many words and phrases were brought over by the Pilgrim Fathers and have stayed the same.

It's us, or should I say we English, who have got sloppy.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Hilltroll72 said:


> This 'have got' is an elision; a sloppy one. Many of these parings from meaning exist of course. They will eventually impair intellect to a functional level barely above inflected grunts. As a humanist, I am obligated to resist such degradations.


As a linguist, I am obliged to resist such statements. Languages evolve, often in the interests of conveying a message economically. "Haven't gotten" sounds incorrect and jarring to my British ears, but it obviously seems the pinnacle of linguistic correctness to you and its use some kind of indication of mental superiority. And yet you allowed the non-standard "overindulge into something" to pass muster?


----------



## joen_cph

I´m excused. I´m a Dane, even though it´s a collective stereotype


----------



## Ukko

mamascarlatti said:


> As a linguist, I am obliged to resist such statements. Languages evolve, often in the interests of conveying a message economically. "Haven't gotten" sounds incorrect and jarring to my British ears, but it obviously seems the pinnacle of linguistic correctness to you and its use some kind of indication of mental superiority.


Your protest reveals that, besides snideness, you confuse 'mental superiority' with intellect. The terms are not directly related. Disentangling the meanings gets complicated, too much so for me to handle. I suggest Barzun's _The House of Intellect_, if you seek enlightenment.

I admit that, when I was a teenager, I regarded myself as mentally superior. Real life has knocked that estimate down considerably. I am now hanging from 'human' by my fingertips.


----------



## graaf

Almaviva said:


> It sure is. I hope you keep it in mind yourself when you feel tempted to post Anti-American statements like I've seen you doing...


Those statements, which were made up the moment I wrote them, were provoked by your words about Europe that I didn't recognize as a joke. I apologize for that. I was simply being defensive - only later I found that I had no reason to be.

Yet, I don't see what could provoke joen-cph to give such characterization of Slavs, simply on basis that Aramis is Polish. And it is not just because I am Slav - you might want to know that I quoted Elgar (without actually commenting) when he said that Scots are barbarians in http://www.talkclassical.com/136806-post78.html and also I might jump in when someone mentions "dirty French" or "nazi Germans", etc.



joen_cph said:


> Having travelled in Europe for about 3 years and brought up here I don´t find the characterization that extremely provocative; we are used to hearing it and sometimes there is a grain of truth in it.
> 
> Was actually trying "to clear the skies" a bit. But supposedly we can agree that Mr.Aramis didn´t exactly over-indulge into the political correctness thing ?


Do not overestimate tourism. Try some history, too. Russians with their "ни шагу назад" are hardly defeatistic? Or at least history gives context: bear in mind that what you have seen about Slavs is probably post-communist Eastern Bloc - no wonder you saw defeatism after whole decade of economic collapse, after Berlin Wall. Is it much different with Baltic nations of Lithuania and Latvia with their record high suicide rates?

Of course, Aramis wasn't politically correct - he wasn't into any kind of correctness (Barenboim can't play piano, etc) so I guess we do agree there...


----------



## starry

It's funny how Americans expect everyone else to be an American.

And language has certainly evolved in Britain. The overuse of long vowels by Americans is quite annoying, it draws words out unnecessarily. And some words like math just sound horrible, so much better with the s on the end.


----------



## Ukko

starry said:


> It's funny how Americans expect everyone else to be an American.
> 
> And language has certainly evolved in Britain. The overuse of long vowels by Americans is quite annoying, it draws words out unnecessarily. And some words like math just sound horrible, so much better with the s on the end.


:lol: This 'maths' abortion, when combined with a 'high-toned' Brit lisp, is fairly hilarious.


----------



## joen_cph

> Yet, I don't see what could provoke joen-cph to give such characterization of Slavs, simply on basis that Aramis is Polish. And it is not just because I am Slav - you might want to know that I quoted Elgar (without actually commenting) when he said that Scots are barbarians in http://www.talkclassical.com/136806-post78.html and also I might jump in when someone mentions "dirty French" or "nazi Germans", etc.


 Sorry, you are completely over-interpreting a phrase in my post which is actually quite liberal in its attitude to Aramis & I don´t want to make this into a long discussion about the validity of national/regional characters, proclaimed identities or Aramis´ personal one either. But it´s the combination of the words defaitism + Slavonic that triggers you. We have Danish defaitism as well (our well-fare state is being eroded by the domineering right wing and globalism, causing a lot of desillusion and egotism), and there´s Italian defaitism, French, Polish, Samoan etc. You have acknowledged the existence of defaitism in Eastern Europe; so there´s a possible collective layer in that repeated flirtation with cynicism which, as someone else said, now and then lived up to stereotyped pictures and even to a degree that _could_ be funny.


----------



## graaf

Long or not, it has a short conclusion: Next time someone provokes you (like Aramis did), try to deal with him, not with the whole nation (or group of), based on the "location" field in his profile. As simple as that.


----------



## Almaviva

graaf said:


> Long or not, it has a short conclusion: Next time someone provokes you (like Aramis did), try to deal with him, not with the whole nation (or group of), based on the "location" field in his profile. As simple as that.


Well said. And thanks for the apologies above, which are thoroughly accepted and returned, if I've treated you roughly as well.


----------



## Jacob Singer

Wait... wasn't Aramis the same guy who said that it was actually _disrespectful_ for me to listen to classical music while performing other activities, like cleaning up around the house? That was possibly the most absurd and elitist statement I've ever read regarding classical music.

Unfortunately, he never made it clear who I was potentially disrespecting. Can the decomposed bodies of long-dead composers feel disrespect? Anyone?

:lol:


----------



## Ukko

The concept is that you are disrespecting the music. Wasting it by not giving it your full attention. The logic seems pretty weak.


----------



## Krummhorn

Ahem ... we have been straying severely getting off topic here ... this thread is about Aramis' untimely demise from the forum.

All other discussions other than those that directly apply to Aramis leaving the forum need to be in their own thread.



Jacob Singer said:


> Since my other post on the subject apparently got deleted . . .


All other non-relevant posts will continue to be removed as the previous ones were that Jacob mentioned.


----------



## AmateurComposer

Well, I shall not be surprised if Aramis has lots and lots of fun amusing himself/herself (whichever the case might be) by reading, _as a guest_, this long thread which his/her departure announcement invoked.

By the way, can anyone explain why did he/she decide to use improper English ("*I goes*") in the title for his/her announcement?


----------



## mamascarlatti

AmateurComposer said:


> By the way, can anyone explain why did he/she decide to use improper English ("*I goes*") in the title for his/her announcement?


Aramis' Polglish was one of the more colourful features of his posts.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Krummhorn said:


> All other non-relevant posts will continue to be removed as the previous ones were that Jacob mentioned.


Scary. Does that mean that any time we go OT we get zapped?


----------



## Krummhorn

mamascarlatti said:


> Scary. Does that mean that any time we go OT we get zapped?


Oh, heavens no ... 

It was just that this thread had gotten completely away from the OP subject matter.

We were able to move some of the posts to a new thread ... those that have "quoted" parts are harder to salvage in that kind of a move.


----------



## graaf

AmateurComposer said:


> By the way, can anyone explain why did he/she decide to use improper English ("*I goes*") in the title for his/her announcement?


Internet slang. It is not only about abbreviations, but also about intentionally butchering the language. Basically - _I wantz to rite dat wai, coz I thinkz itz kewl_, but soon enough I might not know how to write properly...


----------



## joen_cph

> Long or not, it has a short conclusion: Next time someone provokes you (like Aramis did), try to deal with him, not with the whole nation (or group of), based on the "location" field in his profile. As simple as that.


 Sorry to bring this up again, but a general fairness should allow a civic and honest answer upon that statement. Hopefully it will not be considered OT. Concerning Mr. Aramis, he did not really provoke me any longer. He is like two colleagues I once had with about the same range of attitudes, and one could not but identify some ... fighting spirit beneath his approach. You tend to get to know posters and their writing style with time. Often agreed with him in musical matters when the same references were there. Except for the enthusiasm for Paganini and Berlioz … Now what has been provocative to me was the receiving of newcomers, which I have openly criticized / dealt with that at least on one occasion, likely more.

Concerning things that are simple, I guarantee you that the honest truth (which you never considered) is this: the post on Mr. Aramis was made in order to reduce the effect of your own. I regret that it took an awkward form; well, in a way I succeeded. This is why I wrote that is was "to clear the skies a bit"; quite funnily in this respect, I prefer to be discreet on certain things.

Consider if there are any possible stereotypes in your own post and the attitude of it. And have you confronted him with some of those views ? 
Feel free to have the last words on this, if you want to. I won´t be commenting any more.

My assumption has all the time been that Mr.Aramis knows about the writings here, out of curiousity.


----------



## Aramis

Me annouces another departure. This time I won't post link to such interesting movie though. Like in previous case it has nothing to do with the forum itself (like some suggested) and the reason lies only in external circumstances which I won't try to explain. I don't know if/when I'll be back but it shouldn't occure in forthcoming months, surely not before winter falls, it's theoretically possible but it should not happen. Look to my coming at first light on the fifth day. At dawn, look to the East.


----------



## Ukko

Aramis said:


> Look to my coming at first light on the fifth day. At dawn, look to the East.


Will do.


----------



## joen_cph

I am not particularly happy about how this thread developed. Anyway, good luck.


----------



## kv466

I'll miss you, brother!


----------



## Almaviva

Take care, Aramis, I'll miss you, and I hope you return at your earliest convenience.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

He died as he lived, posting porn on the internet.


----------



## Ukko

regressivetransphobe said:


> He died as he lived, posting porn on the internet.


Whatever that stuff was, it failed to meet minimum porn requirements.


----------



## Rasa




----------



## Bix

You are a darling and will be missed - take care and hopefully read you soon.


----------



## clavichorder

So, I interpret that the photos from before in his newly created thread were actually another attempt to get banned. So I was right! I think. Or maybe he just wanted to cause more trouble...


----------



## tdc

Aramis said:


> Me annouces another departure. This time I won't post link to such interesting movie though. Like in previous case it has nothing to do with the forum itself (like some suggested) and the reason lies only in external circumstances which I won't try to explain. I don't know if/when I'll be back but it shouldn't occure in forthcoming months, surely not before winter falls, it's theoretically possible but it should not happen. Look to my coming at first light on the fifth day. At dawn, look to the East.


See you around Aramis the Grey, I'll look for your coming on the 5th day, after you've managed to smote the Ballrog's ruin in the farthest depths of the highest peak, which we all know this is really about.


----------



## Klavierspieler

He at least needs someone to take his place.

Hmmm...

I can does that!?


----------



## clavichorder

I will always know him as Chevalier René d'Aramis Godefroy Amaury de Malphètes, comte de Montmirail, d'Apremont et de Papincourt d'Herblay de Vannes de Saint-Thibault-des-Vignes-Dammartin-sur-Tigeaux-Germigny-sous-Coulombs, Bishop of Vannes, Duke of Alameda, Cardinal-Duc de Richelieu et de Fronsac.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Aramis said:


> Me annouces another departure. This time I won't post link to such interesting movie though. Like in previous case it has nothing to do with the forum itself (like some suggested) and the reason lies only in external circumstances which I won't try to explain. I don't know if/when I'll be back but it shouldn't occure in forthcoming months, surely not before winter falls, it's theoretically possible but it should not happen. Look to my coming at first light on the fifth day. At dawn, look to the East.


I don't know what it's all about. But I hope you slay the dragons and bring back the severed heads. All the best.


----------



## Ravellian

Aramis said:


> Me annouces another departure. This time I won't post link to such interesting movie though. Like in previous case it has nothing to do with the forum itself (like some suggested) and the reason lies only in external circumstances which I won't try to explain. I don't know if/when I'll be back *but it shouldn't occure in forthcoming months, surely not before winter falls*, it's theoretically possible but it should not happen. Look to my coming at first light on the fifth day. At dawn, look to the East.


So TalkClassical is banned at your college?


----------



## jurianbai

happy holiday pal.

I like this "on leave" thread concept.


----------



## kv466

Klavierspieler said:


> He at least needs someone to take his place.
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> I can does that!?


Afraid not. Polednice is going bezoomny at the notion I am certain but, alas...no one can be..............


----------



## Polednice

kv466 said:


> Afraid not. Polednice is going bezoomny at the notion I am certain but, alas...no one can be..............


Polednice does not need to be Aramis. Aramis ought to try being like Polednice. In fact, you all should! I am the best!


----------



## Ukko

Polednice said:


> Polednice does not need to be Aramis. Aramis ought to try being like Polednice. In fact, you all should! I am the best!


Perhaps if I were a half century younger I would make the attempt... but probably not.

ut:


----------



## Polednice

Hilltroll72 said:


> Perhaps if I were a half century younger I would make the attempt... but probably not.
> 
> ut:


You should still give it a shot - I'm a grumpy old sod inside really; just like you!


----------



## Klavierspieler

Polednice said:


> You should still give it a shot - I'm a grumpy old sod inside really; just like you!


Older.

Hmmm... Bezoomney... It fits him.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Polednice said:


> Polednice does not need to be Aramis. Aramis ought to try being like Polednice.


No Aramis is perfect at being Aramis. I wouldn't want him to be anyone else. Farewell.


----------

